# Need wordpress hosting in US and UK



## Orestock (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello friends,

I need 15GBs - disk space and 300GBs - badnwidth, cPanel.
The host should have money back guarantee, 99.9% network uptime, 24/7 support.
Have you ever heard of solvps.com and their wordpress hosting services?
Are they ok?
So, waiting for your recommendations?


----------



## web-project (Aug 27, 2017)

Orestock said:


> Have you ever heard of solvps.com and their wordpress hosting services?



You can get cheaper VPS than your mentioned company


----------



## HiFormance (Aug 28, 2017)

Why not go with shared hosting? It's going to be cheaper and you won't have to worry about server management.

If your set on a vps check out digitalocean or linode.


----------



## SSDHero_jagath (Aug 29, 2017)

web-project said:


> You can get cheaper VPS than your mentioned company


Agreed! 
There are many providers who can provide affordable services for much lower prices, and nowadays most of the providers offer "Money back guarantee"..


----------



## Javalubone (Aug 31, 2017)

It can never be stressed to highly enough that nowadays, cheap web hosting plans does not necessarily mean poor quality and service. Check on the disk space allocation, bandwidth, security features, traffic flow, e-mail storage capacity, and the kind of multiple domain accounts.


----------



## HeheSparkling (Aug 31, 2017)

When you go to their homepage, do you feel like you are looking at a professional company that you could trust with your money and website? If no. Why? Is it because there website looks dodgy or because there terms and conditions seem to be very vague indeed. Then look for something else because you should feel in good about your host since you will be spending quite sometime with them (hopefully).


----------



## Jackwebbby (Sep 1, 2017)

SolVPS.com response time is first class. They never point you in a direction on your own but see the issue closed by staying with it and putting their time in selflessly. Not only is there a ticket system, but there is also live chat support, as well as a forum you can ask pre and post sales questions on.


----------



## Exmasters-Mark (Sep 4, 2017)

Jackwebbby said:


> SolVPS.com response time is first class. They never point you in a direction on your own but see the issue closed by staying with it and putting their time in selflessly. Not only is there a ticket system, but there is also live chat support, as well as a forum you can ask pre and post sales questions on.


Does the provider offer a free trial? Almost every provider offers at least a 30-day trial, but some offer longer terms – keep your eyes and ears open and take advantage of the no-commitment period to test every facet of the service.


----------



## radwebhosting (Sep 8, 2017)

You should consider other factors, such as network speed to your site visitors. I do not see much indication that this provider is using any high-quality upstreams. 

You may want to look through other options prior to making your final decision...Good luck in your quest!


----------



## onliveserver (May 16, 2018)

Hii, 

As mention requirement, i will prefer you that you have to purchase VPS server for above pointing resources, so you can get server.
https://onliveserver.com/vps-uk/


----------

